# MFD2 Bluetooth questions.



## 305south (Jul 31, 2001)

I currently have an 08 GTI with an MFD2 and Parrot BT kit from 1stVWParts installed and while it works OK the audio is terrible for both me and the people on the other end so I am wondering what my other choices are as far as BT goes. I know that using the Skoda kit from Europe is suppose to work great is kinda pricey and I'm wondering if it is compatible with the newer RNS510? I am also planning on upgrading to the RNS510 in the future so I would want something that is compatible with that also if possible. I'm wondering if any of the new kits from VW (the 9W2 or 9W3) are compatible with the MFD2 unit that I am currently running and also would they work with the RNS510 in a MK5 and not a MK6?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: MFD2 Bluetooth questions. (305south)*

I have the same kit you have but for an EGO talk. Much better sound quality and its only $320 Its not on the site so you would have to call us up.


----------

